# maumee crappie



## Jin

Just wonder is there any spot on Maumee where I can catch some crappies? I fished maumee last year during the walleye and white bass run and did ok, but didn't see any crappie.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'm told, you can fish the marinas for crappie. Everyone says the maumee has good crappie fishing, but no one ever wants to tell you where to go.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## maumee_bowman

they are hard 2 find, i found them 5 weeks ago when there was still ice in the marina, but since then ive tried and nothing


----------



## Erie1

I Know!!!! I Know!!!! But I'm not telling.
You will find it hard to get information on places to fish crappies. Most places are small and won't take more then one boat at a time.
The marinas really don't want you fishing there but there is not much they can do as long as you don't drop anchor or tie to there poles. I know a few marina owners. They don't mind the good fisherman its the few bad ones that cause the problems. Banging into boats, getting lures hooked on out drives.
There are places to go... you just need to look around fallen trees, dock poles, anyplace that has calm water pools.
I would tell you where I go but.....naaaa I don't want to find 10 boats fishing the Honey hole.


----------



## KaGee

Hey guys,

Sharing specific fishing spots in a public forum can incite a lot of strong opinions. It's kind of an unwritten code around here that we just don't do it. I suggest if anyone wants to share their "spot" with somebody else that they do so via PM or Email and NOT in here. 

Jin, why not try to buddy up with one of these guys, or better yet, one of you experienced river guys ask him to come along? Just a thought!


----------



## Jin

Erie1 said:


> I Know!!!! I Know!!!! But I'm not telling.
> You will find it hard to get information on places to fish crappies. Most places are small and won't take more then one boat at a time.
> The marinas really don't want you fishing there but there is not much they can do as long as you don't drop anchor or tie to there poles. I know a few marina owners. They don't mind the good fisherman its the few bad ones that cause the problems. Banging into boats, getting lures hooked on out drives.
> There are places to go... you just need to look around fallen trees, dock poles, anyplace that has calm water pools.
> I would tell you where I go but.....naaaa I don't want to find 10 boats fishing the Honey hole.


You dont need to worry about that~~~~~I am just a poor grad student and dont even have a kayak. So the only thing I can do is to cut down some trees on the shore, soak them in the water and create my own honey spot.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Jin, I'm with you as far as the shore fishing goes. I really want a kayak, but until I can afford one I'm stuck on the shoreline. There are a couple of spots that I think look promising. I want to give them a try, but I've never fished the spots. So I really have no idea of they will produce at all. They just kind of look good on a map.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiobuck

I could help anyone with basic info for crappie fishing on the maumee river just pm me. I will not give you honey holes but i can give enough info to get you started. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyZ

ohiobuck said:


> I could help anyone with basic info for crappie fishing on the maumee river just pm me. I will not give you honey holes but i can give enough info to get you started.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Cause some of his brain is part crappie. The other part is deer. If anyone knows how to catch them anywhere around the maumee it's ohiobuck.:F


----------



## rick karosa

well that was alittle early but they aer thier


----------



## bigmike419

i 2 am stuck on shore lol i havent gone 2 the river yet but i was told marry jane thurstien park might b a good crappie spot just started fishing again this year i no when i was a kid grand lake saint marrys was great 4 crappie but i herd it was all poluted and u cant fish there anymore i have had good luck with large mouth at a few ponds around my house and got some nice large crappie as well at tracy pond but u have 2 b a lacota resident 2 fish there and u have 2 release them


----------



## Luda024

How do i get to turkeyfoot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Luda024 said:


> How do i get to turkeyfoot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theres a small ramp at Lallys that I think is still in use. Go upstream from there. Youll see the bridge over the creek. Lallys is upstream a ways from Mary Jane Park, same road the marina is on. As for bigmike asking about GLSM, THERES A POST RUNNING ON HERE RIGHT NOW ABOUT IT AND THE FISH ADVISORY BEING LIFTED. iTS GOOD TO GO


----------



## DeathFromAbove

bigmike419 said:


> i 2 am stuck on shore lol i havent gone 2 the river yet but i was told marry jane thurstien park might b a good crappie spot just started fishing again this year i no when i was a kid grand lake saint marrys was great 4 crappie but i herd it was all poluted and u cant fish there anymore i have had good luck with large mouth at a few ponds around my house and got some nice large crappie as well at tracy pond but u have 2 b a lacota resident 2 fish there and u have 2 release them


We were there a week or two ago (Mary Jane) and the crappies weren't.


----------



## ErieEye

I'm curious what the water depth is in the Maumee above the dam at Grand Rapids? Is there anything to worry about besides the occasional log in the main river? Thinking about putting the boat in at Mary Jane Thurston this weekend.


----------



## episnoza

I think its mostly in the 6-8' range. Shouldn't have too much to worry about except for the occasional log, unless you get up closer to Napoleon. There are a couple of sunken Islands in from of Henry County Hospital. There is also a sandbar on the South side of the river just east of the State Rt 109 Bridge. Dad has an 18' speedboat and never had a problem.


----------



## Luda024

At turkeyfoot should i fish under the over pass or go back in the creek more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyZ

ErieEye said:


> I'm curious what the water depth is in the Maumee above the dam at Grand Rapids? Is there anything to worry about besides the occasional log in the main river? Thinking about putting the boat in at Mary Jane Thurston this weekend.


On the south side of the river there is a campground with a channel, just to the west of there where there is a ramp there is a nasty looking log sticking up. It d be a nasty one to hit. It's not quite in the middle of the river, but close enough.


----------



## crappiefish

this log at the camp grounds are u sure its west of the overpass dont recall a camp grounds with a channel that far upstream downstream there are i think three camp grounds with a channel.


----------



## crappiefish

also the ramp at the marina is private u have to pay to use it and its not really that nice of a ramp.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Luda024 said:


> At turkeyfoot should i fish under the over pass or go back in the creek more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Up the creek, but you need a boat. Its private.


----------



## crappiefish

i crappie fished the maumee river this morning got 14 between the three of us on the boat. i caught 5. 2 12inch 1 11inch 2 9.5 inch and a 8.5 inch.:G


----------

